# 22 weeks pregnant, midwife holding baby still while using doppler?



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm 22 weeks today, and had to go into hospital as I knocked my bump on a table at work (I forgot how big I was!).  I needed to go in to get the anti-d injection.  M/W said she would listen to the baby with the doppler, she felt my belly, then got the doppler out, and she said she had hold of what she thought was baby's bottom to keep him still while she used the doppler.

This wasn't painful at all but it's really made me worried since, it just seemed so odd to do this - is there any way she could have hurt the baby?  My hubby says I need to relax and trust that the professionals know what they are doing, but I just can't let go!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, it wont have done any harm, as your baby is well protected in there.  We poke and prod these poor babies all the time when we are feeling the position etc, and everything is fine,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you - it's like I'm not happy unless I have something to worry about....


----------

